# 4x4 wing parity



## Shamah02 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm really sorry if this has been answered somewhere else but how would I fix parity on the 4x4 BLD if I use r2 for edges and R2 for corners... thanks


----------



## Shamah02 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ah never mind I found it...


----------

